# My cage beginning set up



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

I just got my cage and set it up yesterday and here it is! The hammock that came with it was slashed so there is currently no hammock. My mother will be sewng tat for me on Monday while I'm in school, as well as a cube for tem to hide in. They're just little babies, at about 6 weeks on Monday. I was planning on keeping their cage pretty boring until they got used to me. What should I put in there? I have hammocks and cubes in mind, and I have a few toilet paper rolls(the cardboard part) and I collect wine corks, so I wa goin to throw a few of the actual cork ones in there. I read that wine soaked corks were okay for them. Any other suggestions? There will be a rock under their water bottle soon as well


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That cage is far too small, unfortunately. It will be alright for a week or two until you can find something larger.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> That cage is far too small, unfortunately. It will be alright for a week or two until you can find something larger.


This cage can hold up to 4 rats. There are others on this forum with this cage. I'm only getting two rats. They'll be fine in there. It's the All living things Rat starter kit.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....t-Starter-Kit&highlight=living+things+starter


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah the dimensions are fine for just two: 28" L x 17.5" W x 31.5" H

It's what I have


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah I'm not getting anymore than two, though the calculator said it could hold four


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

It will be fine for two girls. I had three boys in this, and I decided to upgrade once they started turning into lazy fuzzbutts. And my boys were even out for 8+ hours a day.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cage calculators are rarely accurate. It is not large enough for two active rats. Older males would be fine as a retirement cage, but I would not place active rats in there as a permanent home.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

The cage might be a little cramped for 2 adult rats who are only out of their cage for an hour a day, but if you're going to have them out a lot (3 hours or more) I think it'll be fine. Just make sure you put a lot of things for them to climb on/in.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

zombiesrkewl said:


> The cage might be a little cramped for 2 adult rats who are only out of their cage for an hour a day, but if you're going to have them out a lot (3 hours or more) I think it'll be fine. Just make sure you put a lot of things for them to climb on/in.


I'm getting two males, plus I'm home a lot so they'll hardly be in their cage. My rabbit is only in her cage when I'm not home or at night because of the cats. So that will basically be the same for my Ratties. They'll both be out for more than an hour a day, plus I'm making hammocks, cubes, and little ledges or them


----------

